# Autoroute 2000 pushpin download



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I just downloaded the 'French Aires' pushpins from the downloads section but when I try to run it with my Autoroute 2000 Europe I get 'unexpected file format'. Will it only run with Autoroute 2002? Any suggestions/comments, please?

Graham


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Graham, the reason you get "unexpected file format" is you're downloading Autoroute 2002 data and trying to run it with Autoroute 2000 programme . . . update your programme to Autoroute 2002 or beyond. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Can someone explain "pushpins" and how they are used, I have Autoroute 2003 but have not used it yet.
Sid :? :? :?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks, Jeffus. It is as I thought then. Oh well, I'll just have to stick to thumbing through the Aires book.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Sid
Pushpin Secrets:

They work like drawing pins on a map. You can create a Pushpin to mark a particular place, such as your home address, office or a favourite hotel. You can name the Pushpin and add useful information such as a website link or file name. Here's how to create one 
On the Drawing toolbar, click Pushpin 
Click the exact location on the map where you want to place the Pushpin (e.g. Kendal) 
To name your Pushpin, type a title in the grey bar of the text balloon (e.g. Home), and then press ENTER - you can use up to 128 characters 
To add text to the Pushpin note, click in the body of the balloon, and type in your text 
Click the cross on the text balloon to close it 
To save your changes, save your map by clicking Save on the File menu 
Once you've saved the Pushpin, AutoRoute will save it under My Pushpins and store it with your map. 

Map out your route 

If you have created a Pushpin for your home and named it 'Home', this gives you a head start on planning a journey. Simply click on Route Planner, type in 'Home', and you'll see your 'Home' Pushpin on the address list. Select the Pushpin, click OK and you have your start point. 

Having selected 'Home' as the starting point, entered your destination and clicked on Get Directions, AutoRoute quickly produces a map of the journey.......and if you have a laptop with GPS running Autoroute it will show your exact location as you drive, giving your navigator time to watch the scenery instead of the map!

Mike


----------

